# SUCHE Lapierre Spicy 316 von 2008



## Timmi31 (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo bin auf der suche nach einem Spicy 316 in Orange.Bitte alles anbieten Grösse sollte S oder M sein.Das Bike sollte sich in guten Zustand befinden ohne Beulen und Risse.

Gruss TiM


----------



## Timmi31 (25. Januar 2011)

Hier nochmal ein Foto dazu...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-68 (31. Januar 2011)

Du meinst so eins :


----------



## Timmi31 (31. Januar 2011)

Ja genau so eins suche ich


----------



## Timmi31 (1. Februar 2011)

Hi,möchtest du dein Lapierre verkaufen.Oder wolltest du mir nur Zeigen das du so ein hast.

Gruss TiM


----------



## RS-68 (1. Februar 2011)

Letzteres, nix für ungut


----------



## Timmi31 (1. Februar 2011)

NA dann


----------



## NDtronic (8. April 2011)

Genau so eins hab ich zu verkaufen!
Wenn du immer noch interesse hast dann meld dich per PM.

Gruß Andy


----------



## mtpal (10. April 2011)

Ich evtl. auch:






Meld dich bei Bedarf.


----------



## Timmi31 (11. April 2011)

Danke für eure Angebote, die kommen leider 2 Wochen zu spät hab mir jetzt was anderes zugelegt.

Gruss Tim


----------



## isartrails (16. April 2011)

@mtpal
@NDtronic

Könntet ihr mal die Größe eures Bikes durchgeben und evtl. ne Preisvorstellung in PN, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

